
How to Build a Sleep Habit Like Arianna Huffington - alikagraham
http://evolution2.co/evolutionaries/arianna-huffington-sleep-habits
======
spraak
I guess I expected the sleep habits to be more revolutionary, but after
reading them, they're very practical and simple, and that makes sense. I've
recently been implementing about the same, and it's so refreshing. As for
falling asleep, instead of reading I fall asleep chanting mantra on a mala.

